# pkg_version -l '<'  doesn't work



## ccc (Dec 12, 2014)

_H_i,

I have FreeBSD 10 installed, but the command `pkg_version -l '<'` doesn't work.
	
	



```
# pkg_version -l '<'
pkg_version: Command not found.
# uname -a
FreeBSD bsd01 10.0-RELEASE-p12 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p12 #0: Tue Nov  4 04:15:03 UTC 2014  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
# portmaster --version

===>>> Version 3.17.7
```
 What's wrong?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 12, 2014)

`pkg-static version -ovPl= | awk '{print $1}'| tee -a /tmp/upgrades-due.log` may work. `pkg install` and many others broke, this week, here, howsoever, so use maybe with caution.


----------



## ccc (Dec 12, 2014)

```
# pkg version -l '<'
```
 seems to work.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 12, 2014)

pkg_* tools are not available on 10.x. They have been replaced by pkg(8) with sub-commands.


----------

